# KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis :-)



## mexx87 (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!

Zu allererst Mal: Habe die Suchfunktion ausgiebig genutzt und demnach mein Tackle zusammengestellt. Aber ihr kennt das ja... Man(n) muss seinem Gerät vertrauen und deshalb bitte ich um Vorschläge von den Profis, die öfter den Dorschen in der Ostsee nachstellen (vorzugsweise vom Kutter).

Meine Hausgewässer sind normalerweise der hessische Rhein und die Lahn - nun aber gehts MITTE MÄRZ auf die Ostsee! War schon einmal dort auf der Rückreise von Schweden (nur einen Tag), habe auch meine 2 Dorsche gefangen auf Gummi... aber möchte für meinen Trip in 5 Wochen meine Ausrüstung optimieren! Kompromisse sollte man ja bekanntlich immer eingehen und deshalb werde ich nun nicht 500 EUR ausgeben für Rutte, Rolle & Schnur um sie ausschließlich an der Ostsee zu fischen, sondern auch gerne mal in den besagten Flüssen. Deshalb habe ich mir folgende Sachen ausgeguckt: Bitte mal prüfen und Meinung abgeben, wäre euch wirklich dankbar:

Rute: 3,00m Uli Beyer Baitjigger XH (40-100g)

Rolle: Shimano Biomaster 4000SW

Schnur: Geflochten - ca. 0,18er - zB Stroft oder Power Pro

Vorfach: ca. 60er Fluocarbon


Was haltet ihr davon? Speziell von der Rute? Zum Hecht- und Zanderangeln ist sie ja super, also die H-Version in 2,70. Jemand Erfahrung mit dem XH Modell in 3,00m ?

Köder habe ich an Gummifische und -Würmer in 4-5 Zoll gedacht...

Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht der Jigköpfe aus? Man liest von 35-80g... Muss man wirklich die gesamte Palette abdecken?

Verwendet ihr beim Dorschangeln auch immer Stinger? Oder tuts da ein 3/0er Haken in zB einem 4,5 Zoll Shaker?

Was muss ich noch beachten? Wäre euch für Tipps sehr dankbar:m

Viele Grüße aus dem Hochtanuskreis,

Max


----------



## Kotzi (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Ein paar Fragen beantwortet:

Stinger braucht man nicht, die Biester sind gierig. Shaker passt super, aber genauso 9- 12 cm Kopytos, genauso diverse Sachen aus dem Reins Programm ( Get Ringer, am Ds Ring Shrimp). Farben Motoroil / Metallic Carrot/Japanrot um mal Beispiele zu nennen.

Wegen den Jiggewichten: Je nach Strömung, Wind , Drift, solltest du schon die Palette von 30-80 Gramm abdecken. 

Rolle passt, Rute kenn ich nicht, Schnur reicht auch ne 15er PP mmn.

60er Fluo muss nicht, aber ich glaube auch nicht das sie stört, nehm die ruhig. Dünnere Schnur bedeutet aber immer weniger Wiederstand und damit auch das du geringe Jiggewichte benutzen kannst ( jedenfals bei der Hauptschnur).

Wenn arg ruhige Bedingungen herrschen pack ruhig ein paar Blinker ( Snaps) ein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Passt alles, besorg dir aber noch eine Hand voll Pilker von 50-120gr. #h


----------



## Carptigers (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Ich würde eher zu einer etwas schwereren Rute tendieren. Die Länge ist auf jeden Fall gut!
Also Köder verwende lieber um diese Zeit einen Pilker, da dieser weitaus fängiger ist um die Jahreszeit.
Da die Fische um diese Zeit eher etwas tiefer stehen, packe am besten Pilker zwischen 75g - 200g ein. 
Die Pilker fischt du mit Kopfdrilling Größe 3/0, garniert mit einem Oktopus in rot/gelb oder lila/pink. Darauf achten, dass die Augen selbstleuchtend sind. Sind fängiger ;-) 
Spare bei den Kleinteilen nicht am falschen Ende! Ich fische ausschließlich Rosco- oder Profiblinkerwirbel.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Moin moin   |wavey:

Das 0,60er Vorfach ist etwas übertrieben, ich nehm 0,28er #6 Stroft FC1.

Gummifische gehen immer, Pilker reichen auch wenn du dir zwischen 50 und 120gr 3 oder 4 verschiedene Gewichte raussuchst und davon zwei verschiedene Farben hast. In meiner Tasche dominieren dunkle bist dunkelste Töne bzw. rötlich/gelb.
Ebenso bei den Gewichten für die Gummis. 30gr, 50gr, 80gr und schon haste die Palette abgedeckt. Machs nicht zu kompliziert.

Gruß


----------



## mexx87 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Prima! Danke euch für die Antworten! Hilft mir weiter und gibt Vertrauen in's Gerät! #6

Ja ein paar Pilker müssen schon mit... seh ich auch so! Die werd ich mir dann wohl oben in Heiligenhafen vor Ort kaufen in dem Laden... der hat ja mehr als genug Auswahl... Oder habt ihr 'nen Tip, in welchen Shops im Web ich schon mal eine Vorauswahl treffen könnte / sollte? Aber 3 verschiedene Gewichte - davon je 2 Farben sollten es ja tun... 

Und nochmal ne (Nach)Frage: Pilker mit so Beifänger-Twistern "garnieren" bringts echt? 

Kenns nur vom Hechtangeln aus Kindertagen... da hat der Spinner auch nie besser gefangen, wenn man nen Wurm dran gemacht hat :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Ich würde die vor Ort kaufen. Google mal nach Blitz Pilker.
Kopfdrillinge kann man nutzen, muss man aber nicht. ;-)


----------



## Carptigers (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Also, wenn du von HH aus fährst, kannst du dir deine Sachen bei Balltic kaufen. Die haben alles da. 
Fische manchmal auch einen Beifänger. 3/0 Jigkopf in Gelb. Dazu nen roten oder rot/schwarzen Twister. Wenn du so angelst, mind. 0,70mm Monovorfach verwenden, da dir sonst die Doubletten das Vorfach sprengen!

Pilkergewichte habe ich schon genannt. 
Am Besten diese Farben und auch Marken 

Ansonsten geht rot grün auch noch!


----------



## Carptigers (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Mach es einfach mit dem Kopfdrilling, da kommen fast alle Bisse drauf.


----------



## mexx87 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Danke dir für die Mühen! Die Blitzpilker werd ich mir merken. Die Farben genauso.

Habe noch nie mit Beifänger gefischt. Entzieht sich auch meiner Montagenkenntnis wenn ich ehrlich bin.

Kopfdrilling - damit ist also der am Pilker vorhandene Drilling gemeint oder? Den sollte ich noch mit Twistern, die als Beifänger eigentlich gedacht sind, garnieren? |kopfkrat


----------



## Carptigers (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Ich fotografiere morgen mal meine Montage ab. Das ist dann einfacher zu verstehen.


----------



## elbetaler (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Die (...zB.) Blitzpilker gibt es ja noch unter gleichem Namen in recht unterschiedlichen Grundformen. Die hier abgebildete ist m.E. eine Allroundform (Danmark), die man für tiefes und flaches Wasser (um 10m) nutzen kann.
 Wenn ich mit Beifänger fische, angle ich gern mit dem Blitz-Spitzkopf, weil dieser schnörkellos zum Grund geht und die Montage gut hinter sich her zieht. Und darauf kommt es beim Dorschangeln vom Kutter aus an: Schnell in die Fangzone GRUND zu gelangen. Da bringt es wenig, wenn ein breitflächiger Pilker noch im Mittelwasser einen Schwanentanz aufführt.
 Wenn der Kutter aufstoppt und das Startsignal kommt, soll die Montage schnell zum Grund. Bei starker Drift umso wichtiger, denn einen Moment später ist der Spot unerreichbar.
 Die sogenannten "Tannenbäume", also Montagen mit 3 bis 5 Beifängern (Oktopusse, Twister usw.) sind wahrhafte Bremsen, die das Absinken und die Aktion des Pilkers stark behindern. Oft schon erlebt, dass sogar der Kapitän über Mikro ruft: "Nun MACHT DOCH DEN FIRLEFANZ ENDLICH AAAAAAAAAB!!!"
 Naja, irgendwann verabschieden sich solche Montagen mit einem lauten Knall in die Tiefen der See. Dann aber hoffentlich bei "Ankerversuchen" in der Abdrift und nicht mit mehreren Fischen dran!
 Einen Tipp noch. Eine Rute kann nicht alles. Eine zweite, mit etwas anderem Spektrum dabei zu haben, kann den Tag retten. Sei es als Ersatzrute oder weil eben die Bedingungen anders sind. (...100g-Rute und wegen Drift und Tiefe 150g+ nötig - und dann?)

 Wünsche dir aber vorab schon mal viel Spaß und Erfolg! Ein Vorredner hat es schon richtig gesagt: Mach´s nicht zu kompliziert. Deine Ausrüstung sollte passen und zur Taktik am Angeltag kannst ja "mit den Augen klauen", was die Kollegen so treiben (...die Erfolgreichen!)  |bigeyes #6 :m


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *



elbetaler schrieb:


> Die (...zB.) Blitzpilker gibt es ja noch unter gleichem Namen in recht unterschiedlichen Grundformen. Die hier abgebildete ist m.E. eine Allroundform (Danmark), die man für tiefes und flaches Wasser (um 10m) nutzen kann.
> Wenn ich mit Beifänger fische, angle ich gern mit dem Blitz-Spitzkopf, weil dieser schnörkellos zum Grund geht und die Montage gut hinter sich her zieht. Und darauf kommt es beim Dorschangeln vom Kutter aus an: Schnell in die Fangzone GRUND zu gelangen. Da bringt es wenig, wenn ein breitflächiger Pilker noch im Mittelwasser einen Schwanentanz aufführt.
> Wenn der Kutter aufstoppt und das Startsignal kommt, soll die Montage schnell zum Grund. Bei starker Drift umso wichtiger, denn einen Moment später ist der Spot unerreichbar.
> Die sogenannten "Tannenbäume", also Montagen mit 3 bis 5 Beifängern (Oktopusse, Twister usw.) sind wahrhafte Bremsen, die das Absinken und die Aktion des Pilkers stark behindern. Oft schon erlebt, dass sogar der Kapitän über Mikro ruft: "Nun MACHT DOCH DEN FIRLEFANZ ENDLICH AAAAAAAAAB!!!"
> ...


 

...........dem ist ja nun nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen #6


----------



## chaco (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Sollte die ostsee noch sehr kalt sein zu dein zeitpunkt nimmst die farbe blau!!!!!


----------



## mexx87 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Super Danke für die detaillierten Tips! Werde Sie beherzigen#6

2. Rute (mehr oder minder als Ersatz) werd ich mitnehmen ja... Da muss es dann aber ein "gut & günstig" Stecken tun... irgendein Brett mit ca. 150g Wurfgewicht wird sich finden.. Hauptsache ich kann fischen falls die Bedinungen so mies sind das man so schwer angeln muss oder (Gott bewahre) meine Haupt Kombi kaputt geht|bigeyes

werd mir dann wohl in der balltic (schreibt man das so?) noch paar von so beifänger vorfächern zulegen.... und dann kanns losgehen!

Es juckt schon


----------



## elbetaler (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Hallo mexx,
 meistens liegt der Kutter quer zum Wind und wechselt bei jeder Drift (Stopp) die Seite (...ist dir bestimmt bekannt), sodass du einmal Andrift hast und beim nächsten Stopp Abdrift. Es sei denn, du stehst am Bug oder Heck (#6).
 Als Tipp: Deine gute und leichte Rute würde ich für die Andriftseite nutzen, weil dort oft weites Werfen den Erfolg bringt. Außerdem treibt der Kutter ja auf die "Einschlagstelle" zu und man muss eben immer kontrolliert aufspulen, ohne den Grundkontakt zu verlieren.
 Dein "Besenstiel" braucht aber nicht als Zweitrute ungenutzt in der Ecke rumstehen. Diese kannst du wunderbar in der Abdrift nutzen, zum Jiggen. Vorfach mit zwei Beifängern und einen genügend schweren Pilker OHNE Drilling ran und ab geht's! Ablassen bis zum Grund und immer knappen Kontakt beibehalten. Dabei regelmäßig kontrolliert Schnur rauslassen und leichte bzw. variable Bewegungen mit der Rute machen (Softpilken oder wie beim Dropshoten).
 Mehr als in einem Circa-Winkel von 50 Grad der Schnur zum Wasser würde ich nicht rauslassen. Das entspricht meist so um die 60 bis 100 Meter Schnurlänge. Ist halt abhängig von der Tiefe und ob andere Angler behindert werden.
 Diese Methode funzt auch ganz besonders mit Gummifisch am Jig, allerdings in einem steileren Winkel. Da ist manchmal eine lange Rute im Vorteil, so wegens des Winkels und dem Gefüüüühl!  :m


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Carptigers (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Hier mal die versprochene Montage. Den Seitenarm habe ich zum besseren fotografieren gekürzt.


----------



## ragbar (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Es stimmt, daß fast alle Bisse auf diesen Oktopus oberhalb des Pilkers kommen.
 Ich nutze aber anstelle eines Drillings einen Gummimakk in passender Größe, auf den ich so einen Okto ziehe und verklebe. Oder einen Speedpilk-haken, diese kurzen,dicken Geflecht-Vorfachhaken. Einzelhaken gefällt mir besser an der Stelle.


----------



## mexx87 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Vielen Dank!

Diese Montage sieht ja nun mal wirklich richtig "anders" aus... kennt ein Süsswasserangler nicht 

Aber hilft mir wirklich weiter!

Find eure Hilfsbereitschaft top! 
Mein Tackle ist inzwischen angekommen... und ich halts kaum noch aus.... :vik:


----------



## welsfaenger (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Kopfdrillinge helfen auch ungemein beim Reißen der Fische :-(


----------



## elbetaler (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Ach Leute, warum gleich wieder so negativ?
 Der Junge freut sich schon so darauf, schaukelnde Planken unter den Füßen zu haben. Da kann man doch nur das Beste wünschen, natürlich davon ausgehend, dass er weder ein LD-Jäger, Kinderschänder, Prahlhans oder Fleischmacher ist.#c :q
 Meistens sind es nun die Männer, die für "die Ernährung und den Broterwerb" .... zuständig sind, ergo auf die "Jagd" gehen. (...Auch nicht minder erfolgreiche Frauen sind passable "Jägerinnen"!...).
 Ich stell mir gerade vor, was wohl ein Urzeitmensch dazu sagen würde, dass uns die Angelei ein wichtiges Hobby ist und eben nicht allein unser Überleben sichern muss! Deshalb gehen wir auch relativ gelassen mit Misserfolgen um.  ...."Dann klappt´s eben beim nächsten Mal !"

 Zum Thema Kopfdrilling:
 Ich verwende diese vorwiegend an Pilkern, die deutlich länger sind, als die "normalen", z.B. bei Sandaal-Pilkern, wobei der Kopfdrilling immer kleiner als der andere ausfällt. Experimente mit zusätzlichen Reizen wie Oktopussis oder Leuchtschlauchstücken konnten auch keine sonderlichen Unterschiede im Fangergebnis bringen. Dem widerspricht allerdings, dass es regional bezogen auch häufig ganz bestimmte Formen, Farben und Montagen sind, die meeehr fangen.#6
 Beispiel Großer Belt. Dort hat lila, pink und grün die meisten Fische gebracht. Selbige in der Lübecker Bucht blieben hingegen fast:q unbeachtet. Solche Beispiele sind euch sicher auch bekannt.
 Pilker mit Kopfdrilling (garniert oder nicht) fische ich mit Vorliebe solo, also ohne Beifänger, weil das Köderspiel weniger eingeschränkt ist und Tüddelei weniger auftritt. Auch ohne den Zusatzhaken (Einfach oder Drilling) sind die Dorsche manchmal außen im Kopfbereich, an der Flanke oder am Schwanz gehakt. Oftmals wird dann von Mitanglern gelästert...."Schwanzbeißer" ...."der ist ja blooooooß gehakt"! Blödsinn! Wenn der Haken nicht vorschriftsmäßig im Maulwinkel hängt, dann ging der Angriff etwas daneben oder der Angler hat tatsächlich dem Fisch die vermeintliche Beute vor der Schnauze weggerissen. Gerade für das Anbiss-Szenario gibt´s die wenigsten Zeugen! 

 Und wer freut sich nicht über krumme Ruten und einen schönen Fisch? Nach dem Versorgen des Fangs scheint es schon fast egal, WIE "er" gebissen hat.
 Mutwilliges Reißen mit großen eingegossenen Haken kommt aus einer ganz anderen Schublade! Das ist ohne Frage kriminell hoch drei und verachtenswert. Darum geht´s hier aber nicht.



 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

|goodem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen |supergri


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Ich empfehle hier mal das Buch : "Mit Klöterkugel, Kulleraugen und Krakenbein". Für Anfänger sind ein paar gute Tips drin und zum Teil liest es sich ganz lustig.... gib´s bei amazon.
Vielleicht fängt man einen, oder sogar zwei Dorsche mehr, wenn man das Buch gelesen hat. Bestätigt wurde das aber noch nicht.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

@elbetalers Ausführung sind schon sehr umfangreich und ausschlußreich.

zu erwähnen habe ich noch:

Die schwerere Rute sollte nicht irgendein "Knüppel" sein.

Sie darf schon einen Anflug von Qualität, eine Länge nicht unter 3,30 m besser 3,5 -3,6 m und eine vorrangig spitzenbetone Aktion mit sensilber Spitze haben. Diverse Jiggerruten sind auf dem Markt, Seebarschruten mit WG über 120gr sind auch recht gut. Die richtigen, langen Pilkruten mit WG bis 200 gr sind leider recht selten geworden.

Zum Thema Kopfdrilling sage ich mal, dass 2 Anbißstellen pro Montage ausreichen sollten, das heißt ein Beifänger + Drilling Hauptköder oder 2 Beifänger und der Hauptköder ohne Drilling ( beim Angeln auf sehr unreinem krautigen Grund, vorallem in der Abdrift). Das reicht meines Erachtens vollkommen um eine entsprechende Menge Fisch pro Tag zu fangen. So wie es bei diversen nationalen und internationalen Vergleichangeln auch als Montagen vorgeschrieben wird. Bei internationalen, sportlichen Vergleichangeln werden von aussen gehakte /gerissene Fische, die ausschließlich von Kopf ab hinter dem Kiemendeckeln gehakt wurden, nicht gewertet. Warum das wohl so ist?

Ich selber konnte in der vergangenen Saison Sportfreunde beobachten, die ohne diesen Kopfdrilling nicht klarkamen. Sicher haben sie viele Fische gefangen. Aber 70-80  % der gefangen Fische waren wirklich auf den Kopfdrilling, allerdings waren ebenfalls 70-80 % nicht gebissen, sondern alles samt quergehakt und gerissen. Wenn ich mir mit ansehen muß, das weit über 20 Untermaßige so gefangen werden und dann durch das Reißen nachhaltig verletzt werden und "zurückgesetzt" werden, dann frage ich mich, wo der faire und sportliche Umgang mit dem Medium Fisch, zu gunsten einem prallgefüllten Fischeimer bleibt. Demnächst empfiehlt noch jemand Seitendrillinge als Ausleger am Pilker, um wirklich jeden "beißenden" Fisch zu haken. Ein Fisch, der den Köder/Drilling beim ersten Mal verfehlt oder kann mit etwas Gefühl in vielen Fällen zum erneuten Anbeißen animiert werden, was einen zusätzlichen Kopfdrilling überflüssig macht, es sei denn man muß wirklich auch den letzten Fisch am Tag noch haken und fangen.

denke an geeignetes Gerät zum Versorgen der gefangenen Fische, Lösezange, ordentliches Filetier-/Messer ,"Fischtöter" und geeignete Kühlbox(im Sommer) bzw.Fischeimer. Plastiktüten sind für Fische zur Aufbewahrung ein No go


----------



## welsfaenger (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

@XDorschunterx

danke für den Bericht. Sehe ich genauso und entspricht auch meinen Erfahrungen.
Die "Reißrate" wird mit Kopfdrilling erheblich erhöht und ist somit für mich persönlich ein No-Go. 
Wenn man dann von denen auch noch die Pilktechnik sieht, mit extrem schnellen hochziehen der Rute wundert einen sowas auch nicht.
Mir persönlich ist ein ordentlich gehakter Fisch viel wichtiger als ein quer gehakter. Man kann es zwar nicht ganz vermeiden, vor allem wenn man fast vertikal gerade fischt (sprich ziemlich genau unter dem Boot), aber jeder quer gehakte ist mir selbst ärgerlich.
Ob ich am Ende ein oder zwei Dorsche mehr fange ist mir ziemlich egal. Persönlich erfreue ich mich allein schon über den schönen Tag auf dem Wasser. 
Oder was noch "schöner" ist, ist doch das aufregen, speziell beim Angeln mit Gummifsich, wenn der Dorsch es einfach nicht schafft den GuFi einzusaugen und nur dran zuppelt und man erst beim dritten Anschlag den Fisch hakt. Das ist doch eine nette "Aufregung"


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Ich verwende die aus den selben Gründen auch nicht mehr, verboten ist es aber nicht! also muss es jeder für sich entscheiden. Finde ich übrigens gut das es hier angesprochen wird, dann kann sich unser Kutterrookie wenigstens drauf einstellen falls auf dem Kutter mal jemand den Dialog sucht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Ganz verzichten tu´ich nicht darauf- bin aber von Drillingen zu Assisthooks an ner langen Schlaufe übergegangen.

Reissen tu´ich damit nix mehr, die von oben einsteigenden sind alle sauber gehakt und lassen sich sehr gut vom Einzelhaken lösen.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

sag ich ja, man muß sich nicht allen "Kochtopfanglern" und "Fleischmachern" alles abgucken und nachmachen, ein Einfachhaken um Kopfbeißer /Schwanzbeißer zu fangen geht auch!
Das sind nachher die Burschen, die im Süßwasser mit 60gr Pilker und 2x 10/0 Drillingen Zanderangeln !!!


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Nun ja als Vizeeuropameister scheinst du ja alles zu Wissen!! Ich fische ebenfalls mit Kopfdrilling, bin weder ein Kochtopfangler noch jemand der im Süßwasser Fische mit Absicht von aussen hakt. Spekulationen!!!
Ich hake komischerweise nicht mehr Fische durch meinen Kopfdrilling#c. Hast du schon einmal davon gehört das man auch einen Pilker zupfen kann und nicht "hochreißen" muß??;+ Probiers mal aus.....vielleicht fängst du ja dann noch besser und wirst dann Europameister ohne "mehr" Fische gerissen zu haben :m
Gruß


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Na ja, man muß den Pilker nicht unbedingt hoch reißen, um einen Fisch ungewollt zu Haken. Ich denke, die schwimmen auch mal ganz gerne neugierig um den Köder herum und werden dadurch dann unbeabsichtigt gehakt. Ich persönlich habe nicht nur deswegen meine Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken getauscht. Wesentlich weniger Hänger sind mit ein Grund dafür gewesen. Außerdem lassen sich kleinere Fische viel besser lösen und verletzungsfrei releasen. 
Ich benutze diese Beihänger......


----------



## pike-81 (19. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!
Fische nur noch mit Kopfdrilling+Oktopus. Hatte dieses Jahr 5 Fische bei zwei Ausfahrten. ALLE haben den Oktopus genommen. 
Wenn einem das zu viele Haken sind im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit, würde ich eher auf den nackten, unteren Drilling verzichten. 
Beifänger nutze ich hingegen überhaupt nicht. Das ist mir zu viel Gebamsel, schränkt das Spiel des Pilkers ein, führt zu noch schlimmeren Verhedderungen mit Mitanglern und es beißen viele Kleine. 
Petri


----------



## elbetaler (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

#hNa, das hätte sich mexx87 wohl nicht träumen lassen, was bei so einer Frage an die .....Profis .... hier so hochkommt!
 Lieber Dorschhunter, das mit meiner Empfehlung bzgl. der Abdrift-Combi war einfach auf die Möglichkeiten und die Fragen von mexx87 zugeschnitten. Das es auch noch ausgefeilter geht, sollte nicht das Thema sein. Sondern, wie er ohne High-end trotzdem gute Chancen für eine gute Fischerei hat. Die Wortspiele wie "Knüppel" oder "Besenstiel" sind doch auch von mexx87 akzeptiert worden und sollen überhaupt keinerlei persönliche Wertung darstellen.:m
 Und @Dorschhunter, ich würde auch gern mal bei so einer Meisterschaft mitangeln. Ideal wäre allerdings dann ein guter Sponsor! :m  
 Wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, würde ich die "Hakenfrage" mal zusammenfassen wollen. Also, verboten sind weder ein zusätzlicher Drilling noch Einzelhaken an einem Pilker, sodass an beiden Enden dieses Köders jeweils eine BEWEGLICHE Anbissstelle vorhanden wäre/ist. Die Hakengröße ist nicht definiert, sondern ergibt sich aus der Auswahl des Angelgebietes und der zu erwartenden Fische und aus der praktischen Erfahrung des Anglers.
 Die Wertungsbedingungen bei Wettkämpfen bzgl. gerissener Fische (siehe Dorschhunter) waren mir nicht bekannt, widerspiegelt jedoch, dass es allgemein zum Interessenkonflikt kommt. Wir sind uns aber einig, dass an dem verwendeten Köder zumindest ein Haken dran sein sollte!?  ..... Klar, wir wollen die Fische nicht sinnlos verletzen, besonders die Lütten nicht. So wie der Jäger es nicht akzeptiert, ein krank geschossenes Kitz mit drei Beinen sich selbst zu überlassen. Aber so verächtlich es auch sein mag, es gibt kein Drillingsverbot. Von vielen Mefoanglern längst schon freiwillig praktiziert, weil als richtig und nachhaltig und verantwortungsbewußt erkannt - ist die Verwendung von Einzelhaken nix neues! Die Fische lassen sich wirklich unkompliziert enthaken und haben "das Gesicht des Anglers" schnell vergessen (#c....) und erholen sich hoffentlich schnell.
 Völlig legitim wenn alles passt ist aber auch die Entnahme. Das ist defacto der Sinn des Angelns, in friedlicher Koexistenz mit allen Spielarten diesen Hobby´s, also auch C&R - bis zum Casting, immer im gesetzlichen Rahmen.

 Die Köderführung ist ebenfalls nicht vorgeschrieben. In der frostigen Zeit angle ich gern mal mit Mono. Da sehen Pilkhübe bis 180° wirklich wie das Reißen aus, ist aber der Schnurdehnung geschuldet. Damit auch da unten noch was ankommt, dto. der Anschlag nach dem Biss. Mit Geflecht sind die Hübe klein und zackig oder fein und soft, aber global viel filigraner als mit Mono. Bei beiden Varianten werden Fische gehakt, wobei es zugegeben weniger mit Einzelhaken wären. Ich kenne auch niemanden, der beim Brandungsangeln Drillinge verwendet. An 1/0-er Einzelhaken, dünndrähtig für Butt gedacht (....Mustad), bleiben auch die schönsten Dorsche hängen (wenn sie beissen) .
 In der Urgesellschaft wurde mit dem Dreizack "geangelt" (tw. heute noch #q)! Bis hin zu der Erkenntnis, dass das verboten gehört. Nur während dessen hat´s keinen gestört! Und von wegen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße!
 Vielleicht erleben wir ja noch das "Drillingsverbot". Sollte es aber ein allgemeines "Hakenverbot" geben - Leute, glaubt mir, entweder gibt´s dann keine Fische mehr oder ich nehme wieder Dreizack und Carbid #q

 ....oder :  ab sofort neues Hobby suchen!#c :m




 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *



elbetaler schrieb:


> #hUnd @Dorschhunter, ich würde auch gern mal bei so einer Meisterschaft mitangeln. Ideal wäre allerdings dann ein guter Sponsor! :m
> 
> Schöne Grüße.


 
Moin Joerg, 
also "pilkertechnisch" können wir da bestimmt was machen ...... (Teilnehmer mi Potential müssen doch gefördert werden )
Bedingungen müssen dann natürlich noch "ausgehandelt" werden....... #6


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

OH HA, wie da die getroffenen Hunde bellen.

@Spodsbjerg ich maße mir nicht an alles zu wissen- weder als VizeEMLer, noch als Mensch 
Wenn du dich in der Ehre als Angler gekränkt fühlst, tut es mir leid, aber es scheint, die Botschaft ist wenigstens angekommen. Es ist eine ganz einfache Rechnung: mehr Haken/ Hakstellen im Wasser = mehr Fischkontake, ob im Maul oder von außen gehakt. 2. Haken oben am Pilker: ist der Haken, das erste, was einen Fisch am Grund auch bei vorsichtigem Bewegen/Anziehen berührt. und das bestätigt das von mir gesehene die Meisten Fische waren oben am Rücken oder unten am Bauch außen gehakt wenn sie etwas vom Grund abstanden. Aber ich gönne dir jeden gefangen Fisch, egal was dein Gewissen dir dabei sagt. 
Wie gesagt, wenn ich Sportfeunde auf den Kuttern beim Freizeitangeln beobachte, dann sehe ich schon in welcher Quote die Fische auf dem Kopfdrilling gehakt (von außen) werden und das deutlich über 70%, vielleicht bist du und die anderen Anwesenden die einzigen Ausnahmen #q
Und nein ich werde sicher nie so einen unsportlichen Reißedrilling verwenden. Da mir die vorhandenen Hakstellen reichen(!!!), selbst wenn mir mal ein Fisch den Pilker von der wehrlosen Seite genimmt.thats life!
Außerdem sind solche Drillingerweiterungen im sportlichen Vergleichsangeln nicht legtim und werden nicht geduldet!

Den EM-Titel hätte es mit Kopfdrilling nicht gegeben egal wieviel Fische man gefangen hätte. Laut F.I.P.S-M eher eine rote Karte wegen Regelverstoßes und wer denkt das es eh niemand gesehen oder bemerkt hätte. Pro 12-er Boot waren 2 Ordner anwesend, die jeden gefangenen Fisch beim Anlanden gecheckt haben, wo der Haken im Fisch bzw am Fisch sitzt. Fische, die hinter dem Kiemendeckel außen gehakt wurden, wurden markiert und aus der Wertung genommen. 

Außerdem haben wir dem Gastgeber den EM-Team-Titel gegönnt, sie haben schließlich 6-8 Wochen vorher intensiv dort trainiert|supergri, was uns nicht vergönnt war.
Das auf Beifänger nur kleine Dorsche beißen, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht, da ich bei den letzten 6-7 Ausfahren jeweils meinen größten Tagesfisch auf Jigs gefangen habe. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn man mit Beifängern angelt, vielleicht hängt das auch von der Art und Weise der Jigs ab. Das es mit Jig/Jigs mehr tüddelt, kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Das hängt mit der Qualität und Bindeweise der Montagen dem Wurf- und Angelverhalten des Anglers selber und dessen Nachbarn zusammen. 
Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen kann, dass man mit einen Doppel-Drillingpilker geil die Schnüre und Montagen von Angelnachbarn zusammenziehen kann und ständig neue "Freunde" auf der eigenen und abgewandten Kutterseite bekommt. 


Ich finde es nur erschreckend, was sich im Salzwassserangeln auf den Kuttern mit teilweise fallenden Fangzahlen eingebürgert hat, um trotzdem sein Eimerchen zu füllen. Noch erschreckender ist, dass man solches Treiben dann auch noch Kutterneulingen als beste Fischfangmethode empfiehlt.
Ich fische von Beginn an meine 2 Standardmontagen (Pilker+1Beifänger und 2 Beifänger + Pilker ohne Drilling), die auch in Vergleichsangeln zugelassen sind. Ab und an wenn es Wind und Wetter zuläßt GuFi ohne alles (aber mit Haken ) so muß ich mich auch in der "heißen" Wertungsangelzeit nicht auf andere Bedingungen umstellen.

Der Hinweis für den ThSt sollte eigentlich auch nur gut gemeint sein, das er bei der Schlechtwetter-/Abdriftkombi nicht zu primtiv rangeht und sich evtl einen Siebzigerjahre-Dorschknüppel zulegt. Den UB Baitjiggerstock kenne ich nicht, aber Mexx sollte sich halt auch draufeinstellen, das eine 100 gr Rute bei ein wenig mehr Wind und Drift schnell am Limit sein kann, vor allem wenn es in etwas tieferen Gefilden zu Gange geht. Wenn er mehr wie 150 gr zum Angeln braucht, wird er evtl. eh wegen grün/blauer Gesichtsfarbe wenig Lust auf Dorschangeln haben.

@Elbangler du kannst dich doch wenn du im Verein organisiert bist an den offenen Vergleichsangeln des Dachverbandes anmelden, wie es dieses Jahr ausgetragen wird, weis ich aber selber noch nicht ganz genau, da es durch die Verbandszusammenschluß Änderungen in der Organisation geben wird.

Einen Sponsor kann ich leider nicht bieten, bis auf ein paar vergünstigte Pilker laufen/angeln wir nämlich auch auf eigene Kosten. Da muß man schon näher an der Küste wohnen, damit ein Hersteller sich evtl. interessiert.


----------



## micha_2 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

das mit kopfdrilling mehr gerissen wird kann nur einer sagen der damit noch nich geangelt hat. es gibz tage wo er mehr fische bringt als alles andere.

die vergleichsangeln DMV/ DAFV : im Mai DMV- Vorbereitungsangeln
August internationale Deutsche Bootsanglertage des DMV
haben doch nur nen anderen namen bekommen. sonst wird sich nichts verändert haben.
zu den DAFV bootsanglertagen im oktober besteht noch reiflich redebedarf. ich wage sogar zu behaupten das nicht!!!! ein angler vom DAV dabei war.
25.10. DMV Sichtungsangeln ist das selbe WE wie LM Mannschaft Sachsen anhalt. und nu?? grrrr


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Micha gerissene Fische sind auch mehr Fische, weil es an manchen Tagen klappt, heißt nicht, das es dadurch sportlicher wird. |uhoh: Die meisten Fische, die ich bei Nachbarn mit kopfdrillingangelnd gesehen hab, waren außen gehakt. Im Thema ging es ja auch um einen Rookie, der sich erstmal mit dem Grundsächlichen zum Thema Kutterangeln beschäftigen wollte.


----------



## elbetaler (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

#h... Hallo Rolf, deine Gedanken sind ja schärfer, als es die Döner-Polizei erlaubt (gerade im TV). Danke dir vorerst für dein Angebot und weiß das wohl zu schätzen. Die Tour-Vorbereitungen ziehen sich ja auch so zäh dahin, da ist kein richtiger Schliff drin! Aber dazu mehr an alt bekannter Stelle.
 @Dorschhunter, danke dir erstmal für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag. Das mit dem Wettkampf war ernstgemeint, wobei mir das garnicht so um eine Platzierung gehen würde, sondern um das gemeinsame angeln mit Leuten, die neue Techniken beherrschen und auch das entsprechende Tackle dabei haben. Nun will ich nicht zu tief stapeln, aber es gibt eben immer etwas dazu zu lernen! :m
 Über die Jahre gesehen konnte ich auch eine ganze Reihe der "Prominenten" kennen lernen und ja, da gibt´s solche|gr: und solche:g (wie überall im Leben), aber das Gros ist ok. Jede Szene hat seine Stars (Eisele, Großmann-Brüder, R.Korn, Halletz, .....Böttcher, Schade, Strehlow usw.:g). An dieser Stelle auch mal einen schönen Gruß an das Team Boddenangeln um Jens Feißel, die einen Super-Job machen!
 Allerdings können solche Veranstaltungen wie die "BOARDIE-Kuttertour" ...."Laboer Dorschtage"....und "Dorschkönig-Angeln Heiligenhafen" ebenfalls riesigen Spaß und Fun bringen und so bissel was vom Wettkampf hat das ja auch! 

 ...Noch was zum Thema. Ich bin mal zufällig einer der Tester für die (damals) neuen Wasabi-"Pilker" gewesen, welche eine Mischung aus Oktopus, Pilker und Jigkopf sind. Dort sind zwei stabile kleine Einzelhaken an Geflechtschnur montiert, keine Drillinge. Und die Dorsche haben immer super daran ....gehangen. Später wegen Verschleiß der Haken, habe ich Circle-Hooks montiert. Echt topppi! Kann ich echt empfehlen.
 Wie es eben so ist, werden die Wasabis leider viel zu selten noch eingesetzt von mir, weil einfach die Zeit garnicht ausreicht, all die schönen Dinge aus der Zauberkiste auszuprobieren an einem Angeltag!#d

 ...Kann ja nur bedeuten:  Noch öfter angeln gehen!



 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Das Gebelle wird lauter 

Wie gesagt, da es nicht verboten ist muss man es für sich selbst entscheiden.
Hier geht es darum einem Anfänger die Nebenwirkungen eines Kopfdrillings nahe zu legen und die daraus resultierenden unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Mehr nicht! Also nicht traurig sein, wenn nicht alle mehr um jeden Preis als automatisch gut empfinden


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

na eigentlich ging es um die grundsächliche Thematik Kutterangeln für einen Beginner.

@elbtaler na dann ran an den Speck, aber Vorsicht Suchtgefahr und es zählt meist nicht nur Pilken, sondern auch das Naturköderangeln mit Wurm und Co

Dorschtage und Co haben ja auch den Vergleichscharakter, z.B. wer den Größten/Längsten hat ehm gefangen hat. 

was meiner Meinung nach allerdings noch mehr vom Glück abhängt


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h... Hallo Rolf, deine Gedanken sind ja schärfer, als es die Döner-Polizei erlaubt (gerade im TV). Danke dir vorerst für dein Angebot und weiß das wohl zu schätzen. Die Tour-Vorbereitungen ziehen sich ja auch so zäh dahin, da ist kein richtiger Schliff drin! Aber dazu mehr an alt bekannter Stelle.
> 
> @Dorschhunter, danke dir erstmal für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag. Das mit dem Wettkampf war ernstgemeint, wobei mir das garnicht so um eine Platzierung gehen würde, sondern um das gemeinsame angeln mit Leuten, die neue Techniken beherrschen und auch das entsprechende Tackle dabei haben. Nun will ich nicht zu tief stapeln, aber es gibt eben immer etwas dazu zu lernen! :m
> Joerg, wie ich schon sagte, Unterstützung bekommst du da bestimmt von mir. Da ich gerade dabei bin kleinere Grössen für den gezielten Einsatz in der Ostsee zu bauen #6
> ...


----------



## Yupii (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Joerg, wie ich schon sagte, Unterstützung bekommst du da bestimmt von mir. Da ich gerade dabei bin kleinere Grössen für den gezielten Einsatz in der Ostsee zu bauen #6



Ähh Rolf, wann testen wir die|kopfkrat:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *



Yupii schrieb:


> Ähh Rolf, wann testen wir die|kopfkrat:q


 

da finden wir doch wieder einen Termin, müssen mal den "Dünenbewohner" (Reppi) anfunken........
Aber so einen angehenden Weltmeister (Joerg/Elbetaler) zu sponsern ist für mich natürlich 'ne Ehre. (stell mir das Bild gerade vor, wenn er da so in seinem Boot sitzt mit meiner Werbung auf dem Shirt und den extrem fängigen Pilkern.......|rolleyes:g, nur er und die Mengen von Fisch.........)
So, aufwachen........ muss wieder Medizin nehmen


----------



## Ines (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Ich bin auch dafür, die rot gezeichnete Veranstaltung zu fördern.


----------



## Yupii (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

So, noch mal zurück zum Thema:
Ich habe recht spät mit der Meeresangelei angefangen. Anfangs habe ich nur mit Spitzkopfpilkern ( Wuttke) geangelt. Gewichte 80 und 100gr. Farben Ostseepink, Grünrot und Orange-gelb-silber. Das hat erst mal für den Anfang gereicht. In der Andrift angelte ich Pilker pur mit einer Rute bis 140gr. Wurfgewicht und in der Abdrift mit einer zweiten Rute bis 200gr. Wurfgewicht. Da hatte ich zwei Beifänger und den Pilker ( manchmal bis 150 gr) ohne Drilling nur als Gewicht. Jigfarben Rot, schwarz und Braun. Das hat für den Anfang gereicht.


----------



## mexx87 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Oh ha was geht denn hier? |wavey:

Da hab ich ja erfolgreich die Profis auf den Plan gerufen... :q
Freue mich über die rege Beteiligung!

Wusste gar nicht, dass man mit Kopfdrilling so gut fische "quer haken" kann... werd ich dann auf jeden Fall nutzen, will ja die Bütt vollmachen...^^^|evil: (IRONIE AUS)

Nein im Ernst... Werde vorwiegend mit Gummifisch angeln habe ich mir nun zusammen mit meinen Mitreisenden überlegt und mich dementsprechend eingedeckt. Pilker sind nur zweite Wahl wenn Gummi nicht gewollt wird... und dann schaue ich, ob diejenigen mit einem Kopfdrilling am Pilker wirklich besser fangen, als die ohne und demnach werd ich meine Montage umtüfteln... Habe auch beim Dorschangeln den Anspruch, einen Fisch zum regulären Biss zu überreden... So viel dazu. 

Frage nochmal zur Abdrift: Dort wird ja für gewöhnlich der Köder nur runtergelassen bzw nicht weit geworfen und dann (gerade mit Gummifisch) mehr oder weniger vertikal gefischt oder?
Bedeutet Vertikalköder wie V-Tails oder Gummi Aale sollten doch hier gut gehen oder?

Brauche ich für die Abdrift mehr Gewicht am Bleikopf als für die Andrift um den Köder am Boden zu halten?


----------



## Ines (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

Die Idee, Pilker dabeizuhaben, ist auf jeden Fall gut. Denn es gibt Tage, an denen mit Gummifisch wirklich nichts geht, mit Pilker schon.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: KUTTERANGELN AUF DORSCH! Passt das Tackle? Rookie brauch Hilfe von Profis *

PIlker sind beim Pilken immer von Vorteil 

Das mit der Abdrift ist so pauschal nicht zu sagen, du muß selber gucken wie der Kapt'n den Kutter auf oder an den Fisch stellt. Die Burschen machen das leider nicht alle gleich. Stellt er ihn genau drauf dann nur runterlassen und etwas Schnur nachgeben, wenn du nicht am Grund bleibst bzw etwas schwer vom Gewicht angeln, das mußt Dir aber vor Ort an dern Angeltag vorherrschenen Gegebenheiten anpassen. Stellt er den Kutter nur an den Fisch mußt du in der Abdrift erst warten bis der Fisch bei dir ankommt oder ist er bereits über den Spot weiter getrieben, dann muß werfen, um an dem Hotspot zu bleiben. Manchmal läßt er den Kutter mit Hilfsantrieb und Strahlrudern auch auf der Stelle treiben/drehen oder schiebt leicht um bei Ententeich etwas Fläche abzusuchen, das ist von Tag zu Tag unterschiedlich.Sicher mußt due die Kopfgewichte in der Abdrift schwerer wählen um zum Grund zu kommen 35-150gr sollte die meisten Windverhältnisse abdeckten. An Gummi kannst du eigentlich alles bis 10 cm mal ausprobieren, größer würde ich in der Ostsee nicht angeln wollen, weil je größer der GuFi desto mehr Wasserwiderstand, folglich mehr Bleibrauchst du am Kopf. Ob der Gummiaal nun läuft, weis ich nicht der Rest wenn die Größe und Farbe ansprechend ist läuft bestimmt, wenn die Dorsche in Beißlaune sind


----------

